# Quel câble pour relier 2 iMac?



## Viclanel (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Je viens bientôt avoir mon nouvel iMac (21,5) et j'aimerais garder l'ancien pour le mettre en réseau.
Quel câble choisir ?
J'ai regardé ce que propose Apple Store mais je ne sais lequel prendre.

D'autre part j'ai regardé sur Mac Way pour acheter de la mémoire pour le nouveau Mac (suite conseil sur ce forum point de vue tarif) mais là encore je ne sais laquelle prendre.

Pourriez-vous me renseigner svp?
Merci à vous et bonne journée.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

pour relier en réseau, il te faut un "bête" cable réseau, dispo dans n'importe quelle boutique PC

pour la ram, il y a un un outil très pratique sur macway pour définir quelle ram pour quelle machine, tu n'as pas vu ? tu as un doute ? 

à+


----------



## Viclanel (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci Arlequin

Donc je peux aller dans la boutique PC de ma rue (la boutique Mac et très loin !!!!)
Il n'y a pas de spécificité particulière ? ethernet, fire wire, usb (désolé, je ne suis pas très compétent en informatique et c'est pour ça que je suis qur Mac, il fais tout ou presque pour moi )

Non, désolé je n'avais pas vu ça sur Mac way, je vais approfondir.

Merci à toi et bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

le choix du cable dépend
1- des macs 
2- de ce que tu souhaites faire avec les liens

exemple firewire pour le mode target
( attention coté imac21 c'est du FW*8*00, l'autre on n sait pas vu que tu dis pas ce que c'est)

ou d'autres cables pour de banals ponts entre machines


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2010)

Si tu veux les mettre en réseau, un cable réseau suffit (aucune mention particulière)

non, à ma connaissance, l'usb ne fonctionnera pas dans ce cas de figure

Il y a également moyen de les connecter vie firewire et le mode target (mode disque cible> voir doc apple) mais cela ne permet pas une utilisation simultanée des macs, puisque l'un des deux sera utilisé comme simple disque dur

edit: pascal, tu m'énèèèèrves


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Au passage, si l'ancien iMac n'est pas trop ancien (derniers G4, G5, premiers intels, où même plus anciens avec carte Airport optionnelle), il doit avoir le WiFi, donc, il n'y a besoin d'aucun câble pour les mettre en réseau.



Arlequin a dit:


> Si tu veux les mettre en réseau, un cable réseau suffit (aucune mention particulière)



Ben si : un câble "ethernet" ! La carte de l'iMac 21,5 étant assez évoluée, le câble peut-être croisé ou droit, ça n'a pas d'importance.


----------



## Viclanel (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci à vous
J'ai un G5 PPC et je vais avoir un iMac 21,5".
Le premier intérêt est de récupérer toutes mes données lors de l'installation
Le deuxième; Je voudrais pouvoir me servir de l'un et de l'autre indépendamment et faire passer des fichiers de l'un à l'autre.

Merci à vous


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

en complement de ce que dit Pascal77
+ 1
ca fait un moment que les " prises ethernet" des macs sont dites "intelligentes"
( croisent -décroisent , en fonction du cable branché)


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si : un câble "ethernet" ! La carte de l'iMac 21,5 étant assez évoluée, le câble peut-être croisé ou droit, ça n'a pas d'importance.



bon j'ai droits aux deux pascaux ... c'est ma fête ce matin 

laisse les mouches tranquilles, elles ne t'ont rien fait :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> Merci à vous
> J'ai un G5 PPC et je vais avoir un iMac 21,5".
> Le premier intérêt est de récupérer toutes mes données lors de l'installation
> Le deuxième; Je voudrais pouvoir me servir de l'un et de l'autre indépendamment et faire passer des fichiers de l'un à l'autre.
> ...



Alors, pour la récupération des données : un câble Firewire avec un adaptateur Fx400 -> Fw 800, ou plus simple : un clone du disque de l'iMac G5 sur un disque externe USB2.

Pour la "mise en réseau : Airport, pas besoin de câble.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

j'espere que Vidanel faisait déjà des sauvegardes  sur DD externe

ne PAS le faire est un risque
( un mac peut avoir une panne ,  un DD qui claque etc  et là , couac , si pas de sauvegarde....plus rien)


----------



## Viclanel (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je rentre du boulot et je lis vos mails avec satisfaction.
Donc,  un câble Fire wire suffit comme celui que j'ai pour mon DD ext. (Bus FireWire : Vitesse maximum :Jusquà 400 Mb/s sur le G5) donc adaptateur 800 vers 400 si j'ai bien compris et ce serait la solution la pus simple vu que je n'ai pas Airport sur l'ancien.

Sinon, je peux récupérer mes données de mon DD ext (partitionné en 2, une pour Time machine et l'autre pour un clone quotidien).

Merci pour toutes ces infos.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> vu que je n'ai pas Airport sur l'ancien.



Alors, effectivement, il te faudra un câble ethernet pour échanger les données en situation "normale", le câble Firewire n'étant utilisable qu'avec un des Mac en mode "target" (c'est à dire utilisé comme un simple disque externe).


----------



## Viclanel (12 Janvier 2010)

OK merci
Mais, est-ce qu'il y a 2 prises ethernet sur le 21,5" car il y en aura une pour la box internet?
Lequel prendre dans cette page svp, merci?
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables?mco=MTM3ODgxMjE

A forum +


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

tu prends un cable ethernet droit ou croisé, dans n'importe quelle boutique
( même ras des paquerettes  , pas besoin de grande marque,  hyper surfacturées chez certains)

exemple des prix hyper variés  chez nos zamis de chez mcway ( c'est un clin d'oeil)
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/111/cable-connectique/114/cable/239/ethernet.html

perso à montgallet une fois  j'ai pris un blindé de genre 20 metres à 5 euros
marche sans soucis


----------



## Viclanel (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour l'info
S'il n'y a pas 2 prises ethernet sur le 21,5" est-ce que je peux passer par la box et la relier à mon ancien Mac?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

Sinon tu as 4USB!!
(donc 2 au clavier à exclure)


----------



## fisheye (12 Janvier 2010)

Je te signale que le B-A Ba de tout ceci se trouve dan le petit manuel fourni avec tous les macs. Et qu'il y a tout dans le détail dans les menus "Aide" de Mac OS, à commencer par le Finder....


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

il l'a commandé , alors il peut pas acceder à " plus d'infos" sur la machine qu'il n'a pas encore...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> Merci pour l'info
> S'il n'y a pas 2 prises ethernet sur le 21,5" est-ce que je peux passer par la box et la relier à mon ancien Mac?



Si ta "box" a un mode routeur, pas de problème, tu peux brancher les deux Mac dessus (en utilisant un switch ethernet si elle n'a qu'une seule prise, directement si elle en a plusieurs). Tu peux même y connecter l'ancien Mac en ethernet et le nouveau en WiFi si elle gère aussi le WiFi !


----------



## Viclanel (13 Janvier 2010)

OK Merci Pascal 77
Je crois que se sera la solution la plus simple puisqu'elle a 3 sorties pour Ordi et un mode rooteur.
Donc un câble ethernet sera nécessaire.
Je vais en prendre un en fire wire 400/800 en plus au cas où, 400 pour le G5 et 800 sur le 21,5" si j'ai bien compris.
Encore merci et excellente journée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> Je vais en prendre un en fire wire 400/800 en plus au cas où, 400 pour le G5 et 800 sur le 21,5" si j'ai bien compris.



Euh  Non, tu n'as pas bien compris, un tel câble n'existe pas (à ma connaissance, du moins), ce qu'il te faut c'est un câble Fw 400, plus un adaptateur Fw400/800 (<- clic), car le nouvel iMac n'a que du Fw 800 et le G5 que du Fw 400.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2010)

un point pas clair c'est ...le nombre de prises ethernet  RJ45 sur le imac21!
Assez étonnant car d'habitude Apple detaille bien les specs mais là c'est ambigu ( du moins sur les pages de presentation de l'AS)
nombre non specifié !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> un point pas clair c'est ...le nombre de prises ethernet  RJ45 sur le imac21!
> Assez étonnant car d'habitude Apple detaille bien les specs mais là c'est ambigu ( du moins sur les pages de presentation de l'AS)
> nombre non specifié !



Ben  à priori, une seule, comme sur tous les autres Mac !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2010)

Sans doute mais  c'est étonnant qu'ils ne mettent pas le chiffre " 1 RJ45" ou truc du genre alors que pour tous les macs  Apple indique le nombre de connectique  FW  et USB
( jamais fait gaffe avant)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Sans doute mais  c'est étonnant qu'ils ne mettent pas le chiffre " 1 RJ45" ou truc du genre alors que pour tous les macs  Apple indique le nombre de connectique  FW  et USB
> ( jamais fait gaffe avant)



Sans doute parce qu'avoir plusieurs interfaces réseau ne peut servir que pour une passerelle, et donc avoir plusieurs prises RJ 45 sur un ordinateur ne sert à rien !

Tente l'expérience avec un de tes Mac en WiFi, essaie de te connecter au même réseau en même temps en ethernet et en WiFi, tu verras que tu ne peux pas, par contre, tu peux créer un "sous réseau" pour distribuer via l'une des interfaces ce que tu reçois par l'autre (typiquement : le partage de la connexion internet). Mais utiliser un Mac pour créer une passerelle, alors qu'un simple routeur suffit, c'est idiot, j'imagine que c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a qu'une seule prise ethernet sur les Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2010)

j'peux pas tester ( fbv4 sans carte, tu sais les chtites trucs vendues par free)
j'ai juste un long cable ethernet

oh à propos
si viclanel achete un cable, bien que les gammes actuelles soient standardisées regarder ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur la gaine
  prendre cat 6  ( ou même 5) et blindé
et pas se faire refiler un vieux fond de stock exotique ( peu probable mais on ne sait jamais)


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> Je vais en prendre un en fire wire 400/800





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh &#8230; Non, tu n'as pas bien compris, un tel câble n'existe pas (à ma connaissance, du moins),



si si, ça existe 

je l'utilise sur mon MBPro pour connection anciens graveur dvd et hdd externe


----------



## Viclanel (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous
J'ai lu avec intérêt vos échanges et j'apprends en même temps bien que je ne comprenne pas tout. Je n'ai jamais fait de réseau.
Voilà ce que me propose macway; http://www.macway.com/fr/shopping_cart.php
Je peux avoir la mémoire et le câble et des tournevis offert pour moins cher que la mémoire seule sur Applestore.
Je pense que je vais choisir de brancher mon nouvel iMac et l'ancien sur la 9box par des câbles ethernet puisque j'ai 3 prises sur la box.
Est-ce que je pourrai faire passer des fichiers de l'un à l'autre ?
Aurais-je alors besoin du câble qu'indique Arlequin.

Merci encore


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2010)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, si tu veux faire un réseau, tu achètes un (des) cable(s) réseau (ethernet donc)

par réseau, j'entends plusieurs ordis, allumés et utilisables en même temps, avec, bien entendu, possibilité d'échanger des fichiers

Le firewire ne te servira qu'à connecter de manière sporadique, deux ordis, afin de n'utiliser qu'un seul des deux comme un "simple" disque dur externe.

voilou

à+


----------



## Viclanel (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci Arlequin
Tout me paraît clair
- FireWire pour relier un DD externe ou un autre ordi mais qui ne servira que de DD ext.
- Ethernet pour relier 2 Macs soit en direct soit via la 9 box pour les mettre en réseau 

Mon DD ext ayant plusieurs sorties FW Une 400 et deux de 800, je pourrais donc brancher mes 2 ordis dessus.

Merci pour tout et bonne soirée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> Mon DD ext ayant plusieurs sorties FW Une 400 et deux de 800, je pourrais donc brancher mes 2 ordis dessus.



:affraid: Non ! Du moins, pas simultanément ! tu endommagerais le contenu du disque irrémédiablement !


----------



## Viclanel (13 Janvier 2010)

OK merci
Donc je peux brancher les deux mais faire attention à ce que les sauvegardes ne soient pas programmées en même temps pour les 2 disques.
Merci car j'aurai fait la boulette à tout les coup 

J'ai hâte d'avoir mon nouveau iMac pour voir la différence avec mon vieux G5 

Merci à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Viclanel a dit:


> OK merci
> Donc je peux brancher les deux mais faire attention à ce que les sauvegardes ne soient pas programmées en même temps pour les 2 disques.



Non non non ! *Tu ne dois jamais* brancher un disque dur à deux ordinateurs simultanément. les multiples prises du boîtier sont là *uniquement* pour brancher plusieurs disques à un seul ordinateur, *jamais* plusieurs ordinateurs à un seul disque (je parle de disque Firewire, là, si tu veux brancher un disque à plusieurs ordinateurs, il faut utiliser un disque ethernet).


----------



## Viclanel (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci Pascal 77
Pour le coup, je regrette pas d'avoir mis ce post.
J'aurais bien fini par faire sauter l'ancien et le nouveau Mac en même temps avec le DD externe.

Donc il vaudrait mieux que j'achète un autre DD ext pour le nouveau iMac et garder celui que j'ai sur l'ancien tel qu'il est.
Mon budget va exploser grave :rateau:

Merci pour cette science qui n'est pas de fiction celle-là


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

Puisque tu compte mettre tes deux Mac en réseau, tu as aussi la possibilité de partager celui où ce disque sera connecté, et ainsi, le monter sur le bureau de l'autre via la liaison réseau, ce qui le rendra dispo pour les deux machines, au moins tant que celle où il est branché sera allumée.


----------



## Viclanel (14 Janvier 2010)

Merci
J'ai capté, le DD ext branché sur l'ancien et accessible pour le nouveau via le réseau entre les 2 Mac. 
Bonne journée


----------



## darstef (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour.
Je dispose d'un iMac 27 pouces modele fin 2009 avec un écran 4K et un port Thunderbolt 2 que je souhaiterai utiliser comme second écran pour mon nouveau iMac 27 pouces 5K Thunderbolt 3.
J'ai acheté un câble Thunderbolt 2 et un adaptateur Thunderbolt 2/3 pour les relier mais cela ne marche pas.
J'arrive à utiliser l'iMac Thunderbolt 2 comme écran pour mon mac book pro qui dispose également d'un port Thunderbolt 2 mais avec le nouvel iMac Thunderbolt 3 cela ne marche pas non plus.
Des idées ou des conseils pour relier mes 2 iMacs?

Merci


----------

